# WI Trainers



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

Where in Wisconsin are you, and what do you want to pay? Message me.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Is Maddie still having fun doing agility in your yard or at a class?

Can you post video of what a current obedience training session looks like?


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

@Steph- We haven't done much agility training currently...I'm really focusing on obedience right now. I don't think I can video at class since we're kind of everywhere and you come and work on what you'd like to.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Have you asked Linda who she recommends for you?


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

I have...but she couldn't really think of anyone.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Where in Wisconsin. I have some close friends that can recommend someone in that area.. How far are you from the Twin Cities..There are a couple training centers I can recommend..


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

MaddieMagoo said:


> @Steph- We haven't done much agility training currently...I'm really focusing on obedience right now. I don't think I can video at class since we're kind of everywhere and you come and work on what you'd like to.


Maybe a video of you training at home? You used to post those all the time. Or does she *only* do it at the training center? (In which case, a video could be really helpful. Do one of your parents go with you? Couldn't they sort of follow you around and video from the sidelines?)


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

I'm about 4 and a half hours away from Twin Cities. In the central part of the state. 

I think she only does it when we're at the club working...at home she's just fine. Maybe I just need to start proofing her more while I'm in the ring working at class. I can see if my dad could tape me next week...if he'd ever get in the loop of technology....(sigh)...


----------

